
The Bike Repair Vending Machine That Sells Parts, Tools, And Snacks - apievangelist
http://www.fastcompany.com/1768512/bike-repair-vending-machine-for-bikers-on-the-go
======
ditojim
i'd love to have one of these in my building.

